# US Jetter



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Finally got it, be 2 weeks tuesday and it is awesome.
















Hey Honey now since we got the jetter, our siding needs washed....YES DEAR


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

very very nice!!:thumbup::thumbup: can you give us some spec of that bad boy


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

never mind i found the info on them:thumbsup:
http://www.usjetting.com/high-pressure-jetting-units.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

His is the 4010 model.:thumbup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Redwood.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you may be balding a bit in that second photo. Have you tried Rogain?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

No balding here:laughing::laughing::thumbsup: Ought to let it grow out so I can quit getting my head sun burnt.


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

nice machine. was there alot of benifits over that us jetter than say a Harben


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> nice machine. was there alot of benifits over that us jetter than say a Harben


I can't really say I know much about Harben other than what I have heard and read, I guess their radial pumps are almost a nightmare to work on. Thats all I really know. But have heard they are a good machine.
I have always wanted a USJ from the beginning, though this process has taken about 2 years to get, not once USJ (Ryan Peake) ever acted as though I wasn't worth their time since I wasn't buying a machine right then. The customer svc really impressed me and I just like the USJ.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just consider US Jetting to be a top of the line operation...

Great Machines, sales, customer service...
The whole operation.

Even the Better Jetter Certification classes...:thumbup:

The package deal is top of the line.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I can't really say I know much about Harben other than what I have heard and read, I guess their radial pumps are almost a nightmare to work on. Thats all I really know. But have heard they are a good machine.
> I have always wanted a USJ from the beginning, though this process has taken about 2 years to get, not once USJ (Ryan Peake) ever acted as though I wasn't worth their time since I wasn't buying a machine right then. The customer svc really impressed me and I just like the USJ.


If you don't mine,how much do one of those bad boys cost.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine was produced/ordered before the increase. 25k and with the nozzles and accessories that pretty much made it a one man machine and portable without having a wireless remote.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Mine was produced/ordered before the increase. 25k and with the nozzles and accessories that pretty much made it a one man machine and portable without having a wireless remote.


thats not really a bad price at all!!


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

You going to power wash decks on the side?


----------

